# anybody running 224R Texas speed Cam



## torrid red sap (Sep 27, 2014)

*CAMshaft Question: 224R texas speed Cam*

Hi ,wanted to know if any one is running 224R TSP (581 L.)cam and what kind of power gains you saw, did u dyno car? I' ve bin told by TSP. this is the cam for my 2005 gto with 6M, I planning headers,already got CAI. Thanks :reddevil:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It is a fairly popular cam. It is small but should give you decent gains. I'd get a lower lsa version like the 112 to drop the power band into the RPM range you'll use most of the time.


----------



## torrid red sap (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks, with long tube 1-3/4 primaries,3 inch collectors stock sap exhaust, what rwhp gains should I expect?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd guess around 40 RWHP. If you're looking for power there are some larger like the TSP V2 or FTI STreetsweeper HT that will get you roughly 20 more with good drive-ability


----------



## torrid red sap (Sep 27, 2014)

After 224r cam, LT headers, CAI, what would be the next performance upgrade and what would it amount to in horse power increase (total power increase over stock) , just trying to get an idea how much it would cost to gain 100 HP over stock .Thanks very much! svede1212


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

The cheapest way to get 100 over stock would be to go with bigger (way bigger) cam or install nitrous. If you are concerned about big cam drivability I have about 150whp (with heads and intake) over stock and its livable. Don't get too crazy about dyno numbers though. As it was mentioned earlier consider the rpm range you use most of the time. Especially if it is your daily.


----------



## torrid red sap (Sep 27, 2014)

*Thanks guys, your input is greatly appreciated! *


----------

